# Cats on Red near Grand Forks



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey guys,
The cats are biting on the Red up at Grand Forks. I went out yesterday afternoon from shore, caught a few eaters but saw some anglers in a boat catch about a half dozen cats in the 8 to 15 pound range just downstream of the north dam in GF.
Nightcrawlers seem to be the ticket right now.
The north ramp is useable for smaller boats.


----------

